# ferret and snake



## Velten (Jul 26, 2006)

hiya 
just had a thought and thought that i'd see what others thought.
im getting a snake in a week or so (just waiting for license) and i also have a ferret, they are never going to meet bar with glass inbetween
just wondering if you could get a ferret and a coastal carpet python to get along  
as i said they are never going to meet but thought i'd see what other people thought


----------



## katana (Jul 26, 2006)

I think the snake would thank you for introducing them


----------



## Velten (Jul 26, 2006)

not too sure bout that the snake wont be too big for long and have you seen what a ferret can do!


----------



## craig.a.c (Jul 26, 2006)

There is no way the two would get along. The snake would come out second best, get the book 'Whats wrong with my snake', there is a pic of a boa constrictor that was attacked and killed by a ferret.


----------



## raist (Jul 26, 2006)

I used to have a female sable ferret and a yearling brisbane carpet python. Never let them out at the same time to "play" though. I usually put the ferret away in her cage when I had the python out. When i'd come near the ferret with the python though, you could clearly see the ferret perk up and and watch us excitedly. I definitely think Nicky the ferret would try to have a go at the snake if she had the chance! :shock: IMO i definitely think the she would tear a yearling python apart. An adult python would be a completely different story though. My neighbour's parrot would completely flip out and s**t itself when it saw the ferret but the python never seemed too bothered.


----------



## Velten (Jul 27, 2006)

yeah ferrets can be bloody vicious but then again pets arnt usually blooded but who knows


----------



## peter (Jul 27, 2006)

I build reptile enclosures for a living and I had a couple come to me in a flat panic wanting a secure cabnet because there 4 foot long diamond python kept escaping from its current enclosure.... how does that relate i hear you ask? the first time it got out it ate there pet ferret, and it kept trying for the second one.
hope this helps answers your question?


----------



## Xenogenesis (Jul 27, 2006)

Ferrets are crazy, they're the T-rex of today, only smaller and more agressive, I've seen one bite through a neck bone of a rabbit, after chasing and catching the rabbit like it was nothing, I strongly advise you make it double glass between the two.


----------



## Trev72 (Jul 27, 2006)

I wouldn't keep them anywhere near each other


----------



## Velten (Jul 28, 2006)

the ferrets outside the snake will be inside so no where near each other they would only ever meet with glass imbetween them so yeah


----------



## x.RandomHero.x (Jul 28, 2006)

u dont want the snake strikin at the glass if it see the ferret either


----------



## Velten (Jul 28, 2006)

snake will be up off the ground bout 50 cm so im pretty sure that that wont be a problem


----------



## x.RandomHero.x (Jul 28, 2006)

oh ok thats alright then


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 28, 2006)

I think you guys are mistaking the ferret for a mongoose or it's equivelant. The snake would have a field day with with a ferret! It'd be like taking on one big elongated rat!! :lol: Naturally the size would be the ultimate judge. Ferrets are more related to skunks than the family the mongoose are part of. I've seen an adult Brissy carpet put away an adult possum with ease, no probs! IMO a possum would be more of a handful than any ferret!


----------



## Velten (Jul 28, 2006)

s**t dude have you seen a ferret in action, seriously they can tear some animals apart they are extremely fast and flighty i know what im talking about i've had ferrets since 2000 not too long but they are amazing animals


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 28, 2006)

:lol: Have you seen an adult possum cheesed off?...or lets down size for the sake of the topic......ever seen a rat with an attitude when it thinks it's in danger? Horses for courses, the snake would have it, literally, for dinner!


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh ps: I'm not doubting what you are saying about the ferrets being fast, but against an adult python, you can seriously forget it :lol:


----------



## Velten (Jul 28, 2006)

against an adult python thats different but mayber 2yr or (depending on the size really) whatever my money's on the ferret


----------



## Lucas (Jul 29, 2006)

I threw a ferret across a room after I found it attacking a mates daughter in her crib. It was going her throat. It had got out of its cage. It got thrown pretty bloody hard. I wasn't trying to hurt it, but I was more concerned with the 12month old baby girl than the rat substitute. It bounced straight back onto its feet and tried to go her again. I was stunned. The little bugger was a little killing machine. The bub was fine too. Luckily.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah they are like a rat, in size, in attitude they're like a little lion, no doubt the snake would strike and coil, i could just see the ferret chewing his way out of there pretty fast :/


----------



## Velten (Jul 29, 2006)

ferrets are very very resiliant mine has fallen off a second story balcony onto concrete got up and ran under the deck(only just got him back too) and they will fight until the last breath literally they can bit through a bones like butter, they are nothing like a rat, they are bigger, faster, more active, and are in no way related to a rat


----------



## Xenogenesis (Jul 29, 2006)

Theres only one way to settle this, someone who belives their snake will win's snake, and someone who belives their ferret will win's ferret.
live streems to aussiepythons.com


----------



## Velten (Jul 30, 2006)

hmmmm well im not using my ferret or my future python(friday  cant wait for him to get here)


----------



## dee4 (Jul 30, 2006)

Why even consider them getting along??????
If your thinking that they can then maybe you shouldn't be getting a snake!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kojakshouse (Jul 30, 2006)

[/quote]against an adult python thats different but mayber 2yr or (depending on the size really) whatever my money's on the ferret.....................

..........Velten 
have a 18 month old BHP that's a psycho at the best of times .....would have a ferret for breakfast ........but then if he can't do it , have "The Pig".....40kg Bull Terrier that would ......love to take those dollrs off you :twisted: .......


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 30, 2006)

It would depend on the circumstances.
If the python was hungry &amp; in search of food and came across the ferret it would be bye bye fur ball. BUT if the ferret came across the snake that was coiled up in a corner I can garuntee you that the ferret would rip the snake apart. 

Trying to determin who would win in an even fight is ridiculous as they would never be equally determined to kill each other at the same time. One would want to eat the other preferring to take off to save itself.


----------



## nath_reptile (Jul 30, 2006)

Ferrets ar'nt like rats, they are smellier


----------



## Velten (Jul 30, 2006)

they are nothing like rats not even in the same family origins as rats they are acctually related to wolverines, weasls, polecats, minks, badgers Hurons, and otters, for the record im not even considering getting the snake and ferret to meet each other, the ferret lives outside the snake will be inside and 0.5m off the ground so there isnt anything wrong with that i just thought i see what other people thought about it for curiosities sake, and my ferret is higher on the command chain then our 60kg bullmastiff, the dog wont even try anything now after having the ferret hanging off of his lip


----------



## staffsrule (Jul 30, 2006)

one of my ferrets was attacked by a Jack Russell terrier once. It was at a school pet show. The ferret was on his leash, sitting peacefuly at my sons feet, the dog slipped his collar and ran over and grabbed the ferret intent only on killing him. The end result, ferret pissed off but otherwise fine, the dog, missing an eye and half its nose. Not a nice scene I can assure you. Great little critters ferrets, hell yeah they can be nasty little buggas, but as with most animals, treated right and kept clean can make wonderful pets.


----------



## Velten (Jul 30, 2006)

they are surious little s**ts aswell if theres anything they cann damage yu have to put it somewhere really high or in a cupbored and even then they are not always safe


----------



## staffsrule (Jul 30, 2006)

And terrible theives !!!!!!!! mine are always pinching stuff and stashing it lol


----------



## Velten (Jul 30, 2006)

after all this discussion i thought i'd share one of my ferret pics, sadly "panda" in the picture died not so long ago from a type of cancer i know have an albino called pippin but no many pics only fuzzy ones


----------



## Velten (Jul 30, 2006)

yep my pippin has a habit of stealing plastic bags i put him in his cage before i go to bed... hop into bed and there are like 5 plastic bags through it


----------



## staffsrule (Aug 3, 2006)

A pic of my ferrets. There is Zeke, Zulu, Zorro and Nina.


----------



## Velten (Aug 3, 2006)

nice looking ferrets mines got a cold at the moment and is sneezing all the dam time


----------



## staffsrule (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank you, LOL terrible thing sneezy ferrets !


----------



## bimbo (Aug 6, 2006)

do you guys just have them as pets or do you actually hunt after rabbits with them? 
just curious cause my father used to make his pocket money catching rabbits with his ferrets

BTW my money would definatly be on the ferret to win hands down


----------



## staffsrule (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi bimbo, my ferrets are only pets, and wouldnt know a rabbit if it bit them on the a## LOL


----------



## Kirby (Aug 6, 2006)

i used to have ferret, adorably visciouse, mostly adorable but could easily become visiouse, checa and chops, little munchkins

even if the snake ended up the winner it would still have majour battle scars, ferrets were made to kill, 
God didnt just make another cute fluffy thing, theres already enoguht of those (rabbits, mice, Llamas, rats, chinchillas, Llamas, guinea pigs, )
but no he thought 'hey ill be different' ill make a cute fluffy thing that can be incredibly viscouse... thus proves that ferrets are cool,


----------



## Kirby (Aug 6, 2006)

sorry thats kinda huge, they looked small, in the picture veiwer.. 

STRONG APOLOGIES THEY ARE MASSIVE!!!!!!

really really really really sorry for the size,.. and i beleive i stuffed the forrum..

continue..


----------



## Velten (Aug 6, 2006)

I fixed up the pics and could a moderater delete the previous ones
Ps nice looking ferret, mine are only pets if i lived somewhere where i could take some rabbiting i may but i'd still keep sum as only pets


----------

